# How can I connect my SPL meter to UCA202?



## yujia7626 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello, I am a new man and studied REW for just a month.

Now I bought a SPL METER 33-2055 and UCA2022. I noticed 
that the spl has a RCA output but UCA2022 has two input.
So I plan to connect the SPL and UCA2022 with a RCA cable
(male to male).Does it work?

Thanks.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Please check out an read the 
*
"Room EQ Wizard (REW) Information Index - Links | Guides | Technical Articles (PLEASE READ)" *

thread in the REW Forum.

You will find interconnect diagrams and configuration info provided there.

(Without looking up data on the specific equipment, don't they both feature RCA outs and inputs on the pre?)

Hope that helps...


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

yujia7626 said:


> Hello, I am a new man and studied REW for just a month.
> 
> Now I bought a SPL METER 33-2055 and UCA2022. I noticed
> that the spl has a RCA output but UCA2022 has two input.
> ...


If you haven't found out yet, I think REW defaults to using the right/red input. I was also lookng for help as I'm just starting out using REW, I found this helpful link about the UCA202

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...solutions-calibration-rew-windows-7-more.html


----------



## yujia7626 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your kind reply. I will try to set.


----------

